# Awful Haircut!



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

:Cry: My DH and I went to a wedding this weekend, leaving Thumper at the boarding place. I met with the groomer on Friday, brought in photos, discussed length, face and tail.... and on Sunday, Thumper was groomed to look like a poodle body and his face was over trimmed on the forehead! 

WAHHHHHH!!!!
I know it grows back, but my adorable little puppy just looks so WRONG!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristine,

I am sorry your baby ended up with a bad haircut, but it will grow back in time. Do you have any clothes that he can wear for now??


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I feel your pain....*

Riki's first groomer cut made him look like a poodle too. The poof on the head. I cried, did you?

Why do they try to make a havanese look like a poodle? All they need to do is shave the feet and the look is complete!

We all know it grows back, but it doesn't take back the frustration at having your dog given a do you'd like to undo!

Big hugs.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

short haired mugsy...i hated it!!
i feel your pain.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

That picture of Mugsie is adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mugsy is adorable short hair or not!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i have become groomer phobic...


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

and last week


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I hear ya. I only trim at Moxie myself, then only have myself to blame!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> and last week


Now that's what I call bed hair!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugs is looking a bit better these days. i try to spend more time with him and the brush.
my goal right now is to demat him as much as possible and then find a new groomer.

those mats never end...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

kristineB said:


> :
> I know it grows back, but my adorable little puppy just looks so WRONG!


Aw, I feel your pain and you're right, that is so wrong.
I had a poodle almost in a full show coat and the groomer cut the ponytail off! I flipped and wouldn't stop ranting until the manager stepped in and said I didn't have to pay the bill for over 100 for a ruined coat. grrrrrr


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

we need PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



kristineB said:


> :Cry: My DH and I went to a wedding this weekend, leaving Thumper at the boarding place. I met with the groomer on Friday, brought in photos, discussed length, face and tail.... and on Sunday, Thumper was groomed to look like a poodle body and his face was over trimmed on the forehead!
> 
> WAHHHHHH!!!!
> I know it grows back, but my adorable little puppy just looks so WRONG!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It grows back so quickly. Remember, no dog ever had it as bad as poor Gryff when his coat blowing was at its peak. You can all look at his picture again and say to yourself that your dog still looks pretty darned good compared with Gryff.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought Mugsy looked cute, especially because you can see her adorable face when her hair was cut shorter.

Kristine, I'm sorry about the groomer disappointing you. It will grow back quick and the grooming will be easier for you this summer. Pictures of Thumper???

Gina


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy is the he
kaylie is the she


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread has got me to thinking!! I was 'so close' to calling a groomer to get Cicero cut shorter for summer - and now I'm scared I will be sick also. I think it's such a shock at first to see them different -- then maybe grows on you with easier grooming time. But...I have to rethink now if I want to clip or not. My problem is there are not any Havs in my area so the groomers don't know what to do to keep the Hav look. :frusty:

We need a picture of the new cut....maybe before and after.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think Mugsy looks adorable. Just be thankful they didn't shave his feet like a poodle! I had that done to a peek-a-poo we used to have and she looked ridiculous and you could tell she was even embarrassed herself......lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with you Ivy, that is a pretty bad look for Gryff! Jasper has had a few of those in his life... but it does grow out fast Kristine.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kristine I certainly understand. As Julia suggested clothes help I used them with Lilly when she had her hair cut from [email protected]#$. I am so picky now that the last groomer told me to buy my own scissors. :laugh: So I did. Now I only have myself to blame when it looks bad and saves me $65 each time. I didn't show pictures of her at that time she was embarrassed.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

awww Poor Gryff! Mugsy looks adorable, I think thats one of the better cuts for a Hav. His fur looks like black velvet!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Kristine I certainly understand. As Julia suggested clothes help I used them with Lilly when she had her hair cut from [email protected]#$. I am so picky now that the last groomer told me to buy my own scissors. :laugh: So I did. Now I only have myself to blame when it looks bad and saves me $65 each time. I didn't show pictures of her at that time she was embarrassed.


which did you get?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kristine, I'm sure Thumper doesn't look all that bad. It's probably more of a shock to you. We need to see pics!

Joe, Mugsy looked adorable! I would have taken him back to the groomer two months later for a body touch-up and told the groomer to leave the head alone as I wanted to grow it out a bit. He looked so cute! 

If you find a groomer that is good with your dog and does a decent job for a first trim, then it might be worth it to go back and try again. Eventually they should get a feel for what kind of trim/look you want and be able to provide it. If, after two or three tries, they don't seem to be listening then I'd quit going.


----------



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

*photos...*

here's an old photo of Thumper... and 2 photos of the new cut.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It is kind of short but he's still a cutie. It will grow back. I love the spots on his back and on his tail.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Actually, I like it the way it was before the cut, he is a cutie!...but, everyone says it will grow out, and it should be easy to keep cleaner of grass and such this way.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> This thread has got me to thinking!! I was 'so close' to calling a groomer to get Cicero cut shorter for summer - and now I'm scared I will be sick also. I think it's such a shock at first to see them different -- then maybe grows on you with easier grooming time. But...I have to rethink now if I want to clip or not. :frusty:


Whoa, hold on Dale! Don't do it! I know how much time and effort you put into Cicero's beautiful coat! Do you think you can trim him yourself? I give Lincoln scissored haircuts about 2x a year and trim off 1/3rd of his coat each time. He still looks like he has "long" hair and has a Hav look.

If you must find a groomer, ask them if they will do a scissors-only trim. With the electric clippers, it will be extremely short. Even at 2-3" long, it gives the impression of being short.

I have read too many of these grooming horror stories on the forum...even when people take in photos and carefully explain what they want. Just too scary.

Another idea...maybe you can find a friend who cuts human hair to give Cicero a trim. That has got to work out better! And at least you can be present to learn and make sure nothing weird happens!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> short haired mugsy...i hated it!!
> i feel your pain.


Oh my goodness Mugsy is adorable but looks like a little lop eared bunny!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the problem with these cuts...*

Why do they insist on cutting the ear hair. This takes longer to grow. I tend to keep the face and collar intact on my dogs and trim the body from collar to tail, leaving the legs pretty long except Riki who pees constantly so I shave a bit on the belly and the inner thigh.

The ears I think is what is bothering you most as it did me with mine...and that bubble on Riki's head...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane said:


> Whoa, hold on Dale! Don't do it! I know how much time and effort you put into Cicero's beautiful coat! Do you think you can trim him yourself? I give Lincoln scissored haircuts about 2x a year and trim off 1/3rd of his coat each time. He still looks like he has "long" hair and has a Hav look.
> 
> If you must find a groomer, ask them if they will do a scissors-only trim. With the electric clippers, it will be extremely short. Even at 2-3" long, it gives the impression of being short.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Jane says...if you must...! Gasp, gasp...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kristine - your baby still looks really cute, it is quite short so you have a great excuse to get some cute t-shirts and tanks for him for the summer. 

Dale - I second Jane's advice, find someone who knows how to scissor cut. It is usually much more expensive, but is worth it to preserve the Hav look. Here in S.F. most good groomers will start a Havanese scissor cut starts at $65 to $75 and goes way up depending on how much hair the dog has and in what condition it is in.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki's first cut...don't do it Dale!*

Cicero has a lovely silky coat, and he likes to be groomed. A groomer I met suggested I cut Riki down to make his coat grow back nicer...well according to a link Tom or Dave gave, it actually hurts the coat because the different layers of coat should be different lengths naturally.
Riki did not grow out with a different coat, but he did have eye itches and other challenges after that.

I just clipped him down recently as he has a very thick cotton candy coat and he is an outdoor marker...and I'm tired of him smelling like pee, even though the coat was beautiful. He also is a mud roller...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh I think Thumper still looks very cute! I love his markings, they are adorable. 

Even if you think it's too short, his hair will grow back in no time. 

I'm finding that keeping Pepper's hair in a 1-1/2" to 2" trim is ideal for our yard conditions and the park we visit. That length makes it much easier to keep his coat debris-free.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure Thumper will enjoy his summer cut and you will, too, once you get over the shock ~ it just takes some getting used to!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, Dale, you can probably scissor cut Cicero yourself better than a lot of groomers since you can cut your own hair! Then *you* will be in control of how much comes off.....lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thumper looks soooooooo cute!! Oh, and soooo soft! I actually like his look. Compared to many I've seen, Gryff being one of them, they often look like they have gigantic heads and scrawny bodies. Thumper just looks more puppy like. Very nice! I love his big black spots and his face/head is still Hav-like. 

Even Gryff's cut is a good one compared to the forum 'horror grooming job' Cooperthepooper got. Just ask Tritia. lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, I cut Lulu in the way you described and it works for her.
One nice things about all the short puppy cuts is you get a break from matts for awhile. 
Ivy, that is so funny it's cute!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mugsy is so cute with his cut!!
Poor Gryff ~ I think that groomer just wanted to finish the job fast. I do remember how fast he seemed to grow out.
Thumper ~ I do like his before picture better, but I think he is still cute. His face looks great and I think most groomers get the legs clipped to short. I like the stovepipe look for the legs and most groomers dont' "get it". In a few weeks I bet you wll love his new look.

Jane, you do a wonderful job on Lincoln. I've never seen him when I thought he was cut. He has a beautiful coat. "I know" you like long hair and what it takes to keep it up.

Thanks everyone for thinking Cicero has a pretty coat. It is a lot of brushing and I think he would feel better even though he loves to sun on the deck! I 'love' when he has his bath...but after about 5 days I'm wishing his hair was shorter. I did take cosmetology and I still cut 'family' hair as well as my own ~ but people will listen when I say "be still".  Cicero wants to sleep during his brushing and blow dry so I will have a time trying to cut him myself. Who knows...the scissors may just fall in my hands one night ~ like Jan's clippers. Of course, DH will pack my bag and put me on the highway so you will never get to see a picture. :argue:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Who knows...the scissors may just fall in my hands one night ~ like Jan's clippers. Of course, DH will pack my bag and put me on the highway so you will never get to see a picture. :argue:


We still absolutely LOVE Ellie's shaved face. She and my standard poodle have been kissing each others faces since those clippers sort of fell into my lap while she was sitting there. It's like they have more in common now :laugh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I did take cosmetology and I still cut 'family' hair as well as my own ~ but people will listen when I say "be still".


Aha!! I didn't know that, Dale. Well, in that case, you are _totally _qualified to undertake Cicero's trim on your own. Just take off a little bit (1-2") and the results will not be too shocking! You really can do it, if you've cut people's hair before! You just want to layer the body hair so it doesn't have that "chopped off" look. I hold Lincoln's body hair at a 45-90 degree angle out from his body, and cut with the scissors held vertically. Sculpting the head is still a mystery to me. I wish I could really figure that out!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel Kristine, I just got Fipsy groomed as well. I told them not to do her too short so what did they do but do her short, I also asked that they not "Square" off her ears and they did that as well. I was so cranky when I left the groomers.

Anyway, I think Thumper looks really cute, but I am cranky about Fipsy as well. Everyone said she looks cute too, but now I think her ears look too little for her head and also I think her head looks too big, cause they kept a lot of hair on there.

Anyway, it is summer and she will feel a lot cooler with her shorter hair (as Thumper will) and as it is growing back, I will look for a new groomer.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry your groom was not what you expected. Every time I read one of these threads I am more and more happy with my grooming. It is not perfect, not great, not wonderful but no real surprises. I can’t blame anyone for not understanding my instruction, making one of my girls look like a different breed. I do no cutting on the tail, very little on the face and ears.

Get a good pair of scissors and clippers with graduated length attachment. You may screw up a couple of times but most groomers do too and you pay for it
I’m doing Smarty later today and will post a new photo.

One thing to always remember "their hair does grow back very fast".


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Aha!! I didn't know that, Dale. Well, in that case, you are _totally _qualified to undertake Cicero's trim on your own. Just take off a little bit (1-2") and the results will not be too shocking! You really can do it, if you've cut people's hair before! You just want to layer the body hair so it doesn't have that "chopped off" look. I hold Lincoln's body hair at a 45-90 degree angle out from his body, and cut with the scissors held vertically. Sculpting the head is still a mystery to me. I wish I could really figure that out!


No one would every cut Cicero, anyone who has ever seen him and his beautiful long coat would call the police for puppy abuse if Dale cut his coat.

He would move all over the table knowing his mama had lost her mind.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Mugsy is so cute with his cut!!
> Poor Gryff ~ I think that groomer just wanted to finish the job fast. I do remember how fast he seemed to grow out.
> Thumper ~ I do like his before picture better, but I think he is still cute. His face looks great and I think most groomers get the legs clipped to short. I like the stovepipe look for the legs and most groomers dont' "get it". In a few weeks I bet you wll love his new look.
> 
> ...


Dale-you seem to have a gift for grooming. I think you're mere shades away from being a prefessional groomer yourself. I'd bet money that you could clip him a bit and it would look great. Anyone who can keep a hav that long, looking that beautiful and not get frustrated has the gift (which I do not have myself). I think it is special and rare to have a havanese in full coat though-it's too much for me to maintain.

Thumper is adorable no matter what. Enjoy the easy maintanance now. Pixie 's hair grows like crazy, so I bet the coat will be at the "before" stage sooner than you think.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a great groomer.......just love her.......Annie's Pet Spa! Her space is in an old store front. Her two little doggies sleep on beds in the window and greet you when you come in.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> No one would every cut Cicero, anyone who has ever seen him and his beautiful long coat would call the police for puppy abuse if Dale cut his coat.
> 
> He would move all over the table knowing his mama had lost her mind.


I carried Cicero to a groomer today that is 5 minutes up the road ~ and Sandi you are right....she didn't want to cut him. She said, "I don't want to cut him because he would look so different with just a couple of inches off because of his color. Lots of the white on the sides would be gone and I don't think you would be happy with the change. AND...we don't see coats like this that have been taken care of and grown out like his. He is rare for us to work on and I would feel like I'm screwing up a dog instead of making it look better. Please take him home and think about it for a week....and I will be happy to give you a good deal on his bath and blow dry to give you a break when you need it."

Then we went to the special food store to get more moo sticks and I told the girl that runs it that I was going to get him trimmed but the groomer wants me to think about it for a week. She said, "No, I tell everyone about your dog and how pretty his hair is. We have the bathing stations in the back and if you will bring him here I will help you wash and blow dry and we furnish all the products you want and I do all the clean up and you can use as many towels as you want. It will only be $8.00....or maybe less if you will not cut him!!!! I also want a picture of him so people can see what breed I'm talking about."

So, we are back home thinking. He has been RLH in the yard -- and since I can't tell which end is which with all the hair ~ at times I think I have the only dog in my city that can run backwards so very fast. ound: I know there is a "puppy cut" thread on this forum....I've got to check it out...and think.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

He does look cute but I can see why you would be upset. This is not what you were expecting. Did you pay the groomer? or discuss your dissatisfaction?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> It grows back so quickly. Remember, no dog ever had it as bad as poor Gryff when his coat blowing was at its peak. You can all look at his picture again and say to yourself that your dog still looks pretty darned good compared with Gryff.


ound:ound:ound:Ivy, you crack me up!
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale,
I think you just need to recognize (and give in gracefully,) that you are simply outnumbered. Your DH, Forum members, neighbors-- we have all voted that you have to keep Cicero's hair long...even total strangers are telling you this! :becky: 

As far as the extra stuff stuck in his hair when you go to the cabin, have you considered a coverup like I got for Tucker? I know it looks kind of dorky, but I'm sure going to like how it saves me hours of grooming by the end of the day!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is interesting, Dale, that all the responses you have gotten so far are in favor of not cutting Cicero! Even the groomer! Wow! 

Cicero has such an amazing coat. I didn't even think that a trim would affect his markings, but it does. Even with Lincoln. He appears to have less black after a trim!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well then, Dale. There you go. You can't pass up offers for free (or almost free) baths and help with Cicero!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I think Thumper is still precious but of course it was a shock. The good thing is that it is shortest on the body where it grows the fastest. You won't believe how quickly it's grown back out again, at least to that fuzzy puppy stage.

Joe, you're so funny! Mugsy is adorable!

Ivy, you crack me up!

Who was it that had the worst cut ever? The one with one leg trimmed really really short and the other 3 not too short. That was the cut that made me laugh and say "that's just wrong!".

I just wish I could figure the faces out. To cut between the eyes or not.:help:

Beverly


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

Who was it that had the worst cut ever? The one with one leg trimmed really really short and the other 3 not too short. That was the cut that made me laugh and say "that's just wrong!".

that was mugsy!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree...Mugsy wins the "worst haircut award" any day of the week with that cut the crack groomer gave him...that was soooooooooooo bad it was funny again.....

I actually think Thumper looks cute...Marley sports about the same haircut right now. While I much prefer his scruffy looks, he hates to be brushed and has a very cottony coat...bad combo....so he is much happier with the short cut. My groomer cuts him exactly the way I want, but this time I did tell her to just go for it and give him a summer cut...

I think that's where my issues have been....I provided previous groomers with pictures etc. and they'd STILL cut him super short or completely different....now that is what made me mad....why the heck even ask how you want the hair cut, if they don't listen anyway??? The one I have now actually likes repeat customers I guess and she listens!!!



Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> Who was it that had the worst cut ever? The one with one leg trimmed really really short and the other 3 not too short. That was the cut that made me laugh and say "that's just wrong!".
> 
> that was mugsy!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

ouch! I thought so Joe but I hated to come right out and say it!

It was so bad it was funny! But we all still loved him and knew it would grow out quickly.

I agree with everyone. If a groomer doesn't really care about what you want, or if the dog and groomer clash, then it's not worth trying again, but if the groomer seems to honestly want to do what you want them to do, or if the dog seems to really hit it off with the groomer, I would try to communicate what I want again, face to face, and see how they react. I did this with the last groomer I used, and she did want to do what I wanted, I think I just had an idea in my mind but wasn't communicating it well enough. I took her the directions off the Yuppy Puppy website and that helped a lot also.

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kristine,
Are you liking Thumper's cut now that the shock has worn off? I use to be upset for about a week after getting my poodle cut...then it looked cute. I'm sure Thumper is much easier to brush. Does he seem more active since he is cooler? I'm still thinking.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I think many of us on here have had bad puppy cuts. I was lucky with the only groomer I have used other than her cutting the hair on the top of Jackson's head. I think they all try the bichon look on the head.

Dale, I understand your thinking. Jackson is in full coat right now, and although I don't think he begins to have Cicero's coat quality, I love Jackson's longer look and have had a pretty easy time of taking care of it once he finished the puppy stage. However, I do think he would feel better with a couple of inches gone, and between the heat and the debris, I think I am going shopping for a trimmer. 

I scissored Jackson all over last year, and although I was fairly pleased, I recently saw a photo and realized how "chopped" he looked. I think a little trimmer would help even out the cut unless you, having haircutting ability, could simply take off the ends a bit. I put Jackson on top of the dryer with a little lead tied into his collar. He does really well until I take too long and then his poor back legs start trembling because he's tired and wants to sit down! I section the hair and hold each section with a clip. If you have the urge to try trimming, you could always try cutting maybe 1", and and see how you like it. I just think Jackson will feel liberated from all that fluff (I think I will take off around 2-3"), and lightly trim the face and ears just to shape them up. His tail has never been trimmed and is sooooo long. Plus we have a college age boy coming to sit with Jackson while we are at the beach, and I doubt the grooming will be done very well if he's left in full coat.


----------

